# Lavamanos



## hmen

Hola a todos, 

Por favor, ¿alguien podría indicarme cómo se dice lavamanos en Italiano? Estuve chequeando en el buscador del site y no la encontró y en mi diccionario español-italiano no lo conseguí. 

Grazie


----------



## fabiog_1981

Hmen si me dices lo que es te ayudo.
Serà un lavandino o lavabo?


----------



## hmen

*lavamanos**.*


*1. *m. Depósito de agua con caño, llave y pila para lavarse las manos.




_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ En Venezuela utilizamos el término Lavamanos para referirnos al instrumento que hay en el baño para lavarse las manos...​


----------



## Neuromante

*Lavabo* sería *lavandino*.
Pero me parece que *lavamanos* tiene una acepción un poco distinta. Yo no lo limitaría al del cuarto de baño. El que puede haber en el cuarto de cura de un hospital es un lavamanos, pero no un lavabo, por ejemplo.

No se si lavandido es tan genérico como lavamanos


----------



## pernileta

Io credo che *lavandino *vada bene, perchè è generico.
Comunque per sicurezza leggi qui: vaschetta agganciata al muro o sorretta da un basamento, alimentata da acqua corrente e provvista di una conduttura di scarico, collocata nella stanza da bagno o da letto per la pulizia personale, in cucina per usi domestici, o in laboratori e sim. per il lavaggio di oggetti e materiali: _l. della cucina_, _l. di ceramica_ 
L'ho trovato sul dizionaro De mauro


----------



## Neuromante

Pues entonces, sí


----------



## traduttrice

"Lavabo" o "lavandino", que por estos lares se llama "lavabo" o "pileta".


----------



## hmen

Io credo che lavandino è la parola che Io ero cercando...


Grazie Mille


----------



## fabiog_1981

hmen said:


> Io credo che lavandino è la parola che Io ero io stavo cercando...
> 
> 
> Grazie Mille


----------



## hmen

Grazie per la correzione...


----------



## terraferma

hmen said:


> *lavamanos**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Depósito de agua con caño, llave y pila para lavarse las manos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ En Venezuela utilizamos el término Lavamanos para referirnos al instrumento que hay en el baño para lavarse las manos...​



Comunque in italiano esiste una parola esattamente corrispondente: *LAVAMANO*... Però è poco usata.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao Terraferma, la parola in effetti esiste. L'unico problema è che le manca l'accezione a cui fa riferimento Hmen: (da Garzanti Online)
*Lavamano*
_s. m_. [pl. _invar_. o _-ni_] suppellettile costituito da una catinella sostenuta da un treppiede, usata spec. un tempo per lavarsi; anche, l'insieme costituito da catino, supporto, brocca e secchio (per il riempimento e lo svuotamento).

La parola quindi corrispondente all'accezione di _lavamano_ che cita Hmen dovrebbe essere "lavandino"...


----------



## pernileta

Sinceramente lavamano nn l'ho utilizzata(ne sentita) mai!


----------



## Neuromante

Allora:
Lavamano (It.) = Aguamanil (Esp.)


----------

